# Post your home network.



## MannDude (Jan 6, 2015)

What are all of you running at home? I'm curious to see what sort of interesting setups some of you have running. My setup personally is pretty sloppy and nothing to brag about but will share it for the sake of getting this thread started.

I actually have plans to redo it all as I'm soon upgrading to fiber to my home whereas now I get internet via the landlord who lives next door, as well as starting to put a home server that is collecting dust to use, all of this will require a better setup at home for optimal performance. What I have now, although dated, sloppy and weak does what I need it to do _currently_ without much fuss.



Old Netgear switch, TP-Link wifi USB adapter connected to workstation and that connection is bridged through the switch. I just put the RPI back into play a couple nights ago and will soon use it as my main bridge instead of my workstation since power consumption is so much less (That way my main workstation can be powered off and things like the xbox and DVR for IP cameras can still connect to the net) but for now the RPI is just being used for some tinkering with a bash project. Black to workstation, red to RPI, silver to DVR, blue to xbox and one unused slot for a 2U rackmount server that will eventually be used for something, probably use it as a safe learning environment for some new stuff.

So, it's sloppy. It's a bit embarrassing. But it is what it is. I know some of you have some nicer setups, some maybe sloppier, but regardless if you're running an at home RPI cluster for development, a garage server farm mining for bitcoins or just a couple old PCs it'd be interesting to see how it comes together.


----------



## VPN.SH (Jan 6, 2015)

Currently running a Netgear R7000 on DD-WRT. Mainly as it's able to use a VPN connection at a fairly quick rate. It's being used on wireless for pretty much every connection other than one desktop - although due to the odd layout of where I'm currently living, I may need to add a hotspot at some point. Might just grab another one in all fairness as I managed to get a good price on the model I've got now.

Anybody using multiple routers on DD-WRT with recommendations on what to grab? Range is the most important factor right now, as I can barely get a connection in my front room, let alone the other half of the house!


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 6, 2015)

Running a cisco linksys router, with a stupid wifi cloud router which ISP won't let me get rid of, and DSL internet.

Oh, and top it all off, route all traffic over proxies around the world.


----------



## bigcat (Jan 6, 2015)

- Standard Huawei fibre modem/router from ISP

- D-Link gigabit switch

- Raspi's for fun!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 6, 2015)

bigcat said:


> - Standard Huawei fibre modem/router from ISP
> 
> - D-Link gigabit switch
> 
> - Raspi's for fun!


All I see is the Raspi!  

Nice cases for those.  Why the fan?


----------



## trewq (Jan 6, 2015)

bigcat said:


> - Standard Huawei fibre modem/router from ISP
> 
> 
> - D-Link gigabit switch
> ...


Do they have a use or do you just mess around with them?


----------



## bigcat (Jan 6, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> All I see is the Raspi!
> 
> Nice cases for those.  Why the fan?


D-Link switch is at the bottom. My modem is inside outdoor cable box with clusterfuck of cables and spider web. Last I check, there huge wasp nest too  :lol:

Casing comes with heatsink and fan. Its the cheapest casing on DealExtreme back then, so I just get those  ^_^


----------



## bigcat (Jan 6, 2015)

trewq said:


> Do they have a use or do you just mess around with them?


Those 3 just for messing around.

At work, we really utilize it. We have 17 RasPi running.

 

8 x for VoIP gateway (multiple offices worldwide)

8 x for manufacturing line stage update station using barcode scanner

1 x for proxy/VPN


----------



## drmike (Jan 6, 2015)

I am running a damn mess lately as my upstream bandwidth has been a disaster for the past week.  Playing that denial yo-yo does the reboot, stands on one leg, says prayer to the god of packets, runs various tests, yells profanity and plays a game called drinking-for-calming.

My setup in theory goes something like this:

Netgear modem / wifi AP / with switch integrated Gbit ---> 24 port all Gbit somewhat managed switch (not using any of the managed features right now).  That's sitting in an improvised angle iron rack.   Have a bunch of ARM devices (ahh, 4 I think on and going currently) on said rack and a few rackables laying around waiting for me to figure out my building block puzzle there and just get to it, and there is a an Obi VOIP device, and a high powered cordless phone base (waiting to get connected to external antenna come spring).

From there I have oh upwards of a dozen Gbit ethernet runs out to other locations. 

In this office I have an 8 port unmanaged Trendnet switch.  4 live ports going with workstations + 2 more ARM devices on workbench + uplink to main switch and another port is running a Ubiquity AP for wifi. 

I have two other offices with various things going on.   Another 24 port switch in one of them (it's 22 100 speed ports with 2 Gbit uplink ports).  That runs two workstations at current.  Other office has a desktop and wired portable (does wifi too...).

Probably meh, 6+ wifi devices roaming around.  Plus wifi ability on TV and/or wired ethernet plus an external set top box [Android].

Most of that is me, but I have other humans here too


----------



## yomero (Jan 6, 2015)

If you do some overclock to that RPis some chips get truly hot. I purchased some heatspreaders for mine.


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Jan 6, 2015)

Well my setup is nothing special

1 Adtran Netvanta 832 sdsl modem   10/10

2 Linksys e1200 v2 running Tomato 

3 TPLINK 5 port gigabit switch - Only my office machine is connected to the switch

4 TPLINK  N300 extender in the master bedroom 

All TV's direct tv boxes and other computers are wireless.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 7, 2015)

Cable modem


Crap dlink wifi router running ddwrt


Tplink wifi router in wifi bridged mode with dlink.


About 15+ devices, like vg, TVs, smartphones, tablets and notebooks.


----------



## clownjugglar (Jan 7, 2015)

Somewhat crappy Actiontec VZW FiOS all-in-one with Wi-Fi disabled.

Zyxel 16port unmanaged switch, Netgear R7000 running 2.4 and 5GHz Wi-Fi for part of the house. Various metal casing Trendnet 5 & 8 port unmanaged switches at the media center setup and PC man-cave. ASUS RT-N16 handling Wi-Fi on the otherside of the house, 2.4GHz only.

Nothing fancy really.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Jan 7, 2015)

(I'll add pics if someone requests them)

ATT U-verse with 24 down, 2 up. A /29 of IPs for playing around.

The ATT box is set to bridge mode, and feeds into one (WAN) NIC of a HP server. The server is running Citrix Xenserver, and one of the VMs is a pfSense router. The LAN NIC is connected to the core LAN switch which is Gigabit POE. A Windows VM connected to the LAN NIC is the file server. There is one access point in the center of the house that covers all the devices that need WiFi. I want to get a POE AP soon, but I have not looked around yet.

For the phone system at my house, there is a Cisco SPA3102 connected to the POTS line coming in from ATT, and it turns that line into a SIP trunk that is fed into a FreePBX VM. Digium SIP phones are throughout my house. I want to ditch ATT for the phone line and go to SIP trunking, but I still have 9 months left in my contract with them.

Everything is protected by a UPS, and there is a backup generator I can bring out if needed.

Maybe a bit overkill, but hey, why not?


----------



## HostAg (Jan 7, 2015)

This suites me well  N600 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Router TL-WDR3600. About 4 consumers on wi-fi and another 4 on cable. On a gigabit connection.


----------



## William (Jan 7, 2015)

Internet connections:

ADSL - 14/4

LTE - 100/5

LTE - 150/40

Router:

i5 3XXX, 4GB RAM, 2x2TB HDD in RAID1

3 Dual Port Intel Network cards plus Onboard Realtek

Switches:

1x 24xGE SMC

1x 24xFE Allied Telesyn

WIFI:

Dlink DIR-825 A/B/G/N

All upstreams connect to the router and are converged to an external VPN server (bonding and failover at the same time), external IPs are routed over this for usage in the WIFI and any device in the network (no NAT at all involved, traversing NAT of the LTE upstreams with lower MTU).

Living room (Mediamac, RPI for light control), Wifi and my computers (Hack Pro, Gaming Machine) are connected to the 24xGE Switch

Kitchen (RPI for Door opener, unused second WIFI AP, 2 circuits so no secondary Switch required) is connected to the 24xFE Switch

Pics:

https://imghost.li/di/GKMH/IMG_3779.jpg

https://imghost.li/di/PGOA/IMG_3780.jpg

https://imghost.li/di/EQLK/IMG_3778.jpg

https://imghost.li/di/VRTQ/IMG_3777.jpg


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 7, 2015)

InertiaNetworks-John said:


> (I'll add pics if someone requests them)
> 
> ATT U-verse with 24 down, 2 up. A /29 of IPs for playing around.
> 
> ...


So...  you should totally make a diagram of this.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 7, 2015)

William said:


> Internet connections:
> 
> ADSL - 14/4
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool although (as you definitely know) that's hell of an overkill! 

Also...  Hi!


----------



## William (Jan 7, 2015)

More or less, the bonding and failover at this speed needs considerable CPU power (we use OpenVPN) which justifies the (measured) 36W of the router.

Rest is just HW we had anyway (I purchased a lot of shit when i earned well, i still have stacks of unused mainboards, CPUs and other HW but sadly they don't have any/much resale value) so we put it to good use


----------



## KIL86 (Jan 8, 2015)

ISP router in bridge mode --> Linksys router running DD-WRT --> 2 x 8 port Gig switches (I have a 24 port but its only 10/100)

The switches feed multiple cat5e runs out to smart tv's and IP cams as well as a make shift rack with a 1U server, NAS, and a few test PCs. All networking equipment and the rack are UPS protected. 2 AP's providing wifi to the house and garage/outdoors. That cat5 run to the detached garage was a pain in the ass.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 8, 2015)

I've just moved so it's all a bit of a mess but I've got a pretty simple setup;

TPLink Router (currently running as a wifi bridge to neighbours fibre)

Cisco SG300-10 switch

The router runs 2 networks essentially for public and private (with dmz) and the cisco controls everything else including QoS for voip and what not!


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 16, 2015)

Just had my MikroTik come in today. It will be replacing my pfsense box(not shown). 

But this is the basic network setup of my lab room. The main 24port switch goes off to APs and other switches and a server closet. 

Wiring is a little messy due to being in the middle of setup and configuring.


----------

